# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Kiếm tiền với Zpag.es! (MMO)

## lolem19

Zpag.es là một trang web mới, mình biết đến nhờ MOV trên một qurảng cáo là website có tiếng. Nghe đồn rằng Zpag.es là công ty con của Fileserve (một công ty danh tiếng đã trả tiền cho rất nhiều thành viên) nhưng điều này chưa chắc chắn? và hiện tại cũng chưa ai nhận được proof vì Zpag.es mới đi vào hoạt động.
Bạn có thể kiếm tiền với Zpag.es bằng cách sau:
- Khi 1 người click vào link đã rút gọn từ zPages bạn sẽ kiếm được tiền *$3/1.000* lượt xem (Đối với traffic VN là*8$/10.000* lượt)




- Bạn có thể kiếm tiền khi giới thiệu bạn bè tham gia: Publisher bạn được 20%, Advertiser 5% (của thành viên được giới thiệu do Zpag.es trả chứ ko phải lấy từ thành viên nên các bạn cứ yên tâm giới thiệu)
- Chèn script Zpag.es vào website của bạn (nếu có) cũng được tiền.
- Thanh toán được thực hiện khi bạn có 20$ qua tài khoản *Paypal*.


*Kết luân:* Zpag.es trả tiền cao hơn hẳn các trang rút gọn link khác, nếu trang thực sự là công ty con của fileserve và thanh toán thì sẽ rất tốt, có bạn đã contact với Zpag và nó trả lời sẽ bắt đầu thanh toán vào cuối tháng 7 những ai đủ 20$, mình sẽ cập nhật thông tin cũng như proof sớm nhất nếu có.
*Hướng dẫn đăng ký và thử kiếm tiền với Zpag.es:*
Bạn *CLICK ĐÂY*để đăng ký nhé:

Tiếp theo click *Join Now*:



Bạn điền đầy đủ các thông tin:



Đừng quên tick vào ô* I agree to the Terms & Conditions* nhé
Sau đó click *Apply* và vào email để kích hoạt, bạn có thể* login* và bắt đầu kiếm tiền với Zpag.


Các bạn đang hoạt động ở những diễn đàn, và có nhiều bài chia sẻ kèm theo link download/link dẫn? Bạn hãy thực hiện rút gọn link đồng thời kiếm tiền với Zpag. Ví dụ bạn muốn giới thiệu bạn bè đến link bài viết*http://tuoitrehomnay.tk/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=67* . Bạn chỉ cần coppy link trên vào Zpag và click *Zip this URL*. Sẽ được một link rút gọn dạng *http://zpag.es/5P31*. giới thiệu càng nhiều người click vào link này càng được nhiều tiền. Ngoài ra để rút gọn nhiều link một lúc bạn chỉ cần click vào *Tools – Multilink*.
Điều cuối cùng tôi muốn nói là hãy làm từ lúc sơ khai để có 1 thành công lớn nhất.



Chúc bạn may mắn.

----------


## phamhungimkt

Cho mình hỏi bạn rút tiền về Việt Nam được chưa vậy?

----------

